# Big Disasters Train Derailings???????



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I pulling 33 cars with my USAT SD40-2 running with battery power with RCS remote control. This is so much fun witha RCS remote control on the SD40-2.

















Here the Video


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyway i trying to back-up the trains i didnt look at a big derail cars that did make Big Disasters Derailing. I know Marty told me about "JJ Derail Cars" 























































The Good new no injury on the UP Fuel Tender The end of the train last hopper cars have a broken coupler.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh the humanity !!!!! 

Bwwaaaaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

When does the FRA show up?

How about the Insurance Adjuster?

Surely there will be some employees on the carpet about this!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't feel too bad, Brian - we all have those "daze"!


















GREAT run-by video, by the way!
















Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If we are gonna go for bragging rights...




and





...


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost forgot I had a video I could post as well!











Although this one is *mild compared to yours, Charles!*







Your 505 Mike seems to have almost as bad luck as my Ruby #11 (which has hit the ground no less than *3 times!*







*- *I just didn't have the camcorder rolling when Ruby wrecked!







).









Tom


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

What to say..........ummmmm....."Ooops?"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a BIG ol' wreck at the Botanic last week. 2 streamline coaches on the Super Chief fell over, knocking freight cars off the train on the next track and dragging the 2 F units pulling it to a stop. The freight continued on around, leaving a trail of hopper cars until the engines came around and smashed the whole works from behind, under the footbridge.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice wreck photos!!

I'd suspect that LGB tank car. Mine have been derailing on me a lot when backing!

Gomez would be proud of all of you.

Mark


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 10/27/2008 12:39 AM
Almost forgot I had a video I could post as well!











Although this one is *mild compared to yours, Charles!*







Your 505 Mike seems to have almost as bad luck as my Ruby #11 (which has hit the ground no less than *3 times!*







*- *I just didn't have the camcorder rolling when Ruby wrecked!







).









Tom 



What train comes out to clean up the wreck if the wrecker train is the one that wrecks?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bryan.. Wonder if Kadee has any warranty on failure couplers







.. It didn't hold up well... hahhahaha*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't recognize what that photo was of until you repeated it here... I have seen that happen to a real train once. The photo looks quite realistic!!!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch Semper: You wish add alot pillow on the ground to couch the live steam help not to damage your mikado?









Tom: good photo! It happen all the time derail all over the place.









Noelw : What happen is 3-cars uncoupler on the back of the train and then single locomotive smash into MDC hopper cars then break coupler derail 3 cars









Dave F: i know..... he he he









Mark : my LGB tank cars is running with plastic wheels! i wish have metal wheel on my LGB tank car.

Steve S: OOP is right!!!!!!!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!!! I love the "switch Tender (name withheld)" in the credits!!!! I'm glad my layout is on the ground.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Gosh and Mighty Joe Friday







What the heck were yo doing? Backing up with the brakes on ?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bryan. You gonna be at the fairgrounds this wekend?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Dave i be there at the fairground this weekend.

JJ, I forgot to release the brake to back-up the train! hehehe O-well it too late then is wreak it!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan looks like you did a big one. Just like the 1 to 1 boys. Guess we need to give the train crew 30 days off for not paying attention. Good thing the garden inspector does not live closer. May even have to send FRA over







Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, Dozens of cars have bandage-on from FRA.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, do I need to bring you a few copies of the Official FRA accident report forms this weekend?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bryan Smith on 10/27/2008 5:41 PM
Ouch Semper: You wish add alot pillow on the ground to couch the live steam help not to damage your mikado?









Tom: good photo! It happen all the time derail all over the place.









Noelw : What happen is 3-cars uncoupler on the back of the train and then single locomotive smash into MDC hopper cars then break coupler derail 3 cars









Dave F: i know..... he he he









Mark : my LGB tank cars is running with plastic wheels! i wish have metal wheel on my LGB tank car.

Steve S: OOP is right!!!!!!!









...............................................................................................................................................................................................
*Bryan.. Guess yours is not as bad as what happen to this guy.. *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that would really up set your day. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Well, you said, 'Go ahead.". 

"NO! I said, 'Go ahead and back up'!!"


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave : no thank!









Noelw: Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

